# G450 dualhead ou deux carte video separe

## Mala Zaba

Bonjour... j'ai essaye de mettre ma G450 en dualhead... ca fonctionne mais c'est tellement lent que je l'ai virer.  Est-ce qu'il a des personnes qui a vecu ca.  Et si je mettrais deux cartes video... est-ce que ca irait mieux?

Merci

----------

## dioxmat

avec 2 cartes oui c'est tres bien, mais maintenant ca depend des cartes :)

la matrox g450 c pas une foudre de guerre non plus :)

----------

## Mala Zaba

Ca me derange pas, je ne joue pas dessus... c'est seulement applicatif.  Merci

----------

